# Island Quest Canvas



## iq

Thank you to all our friends and customers at the Pensacola Fishing Forum we wanted to let you know that Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery has moved our Shop to Pensacola at the bottom of Bayou Chico bridge at 3130 Brannacas Ave. Pensacola. We are located in the back of the building so please go to the back entrance.
We still do work in Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you need done.
We now bend and make Bimini frames so if you are needing one now is the time to do it to save some $$$
If you have cushions to replace? we do Complete upholstery and canvas work done for your boat?
it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated.

Complete Canvas restoration or replacement, enclosures, Cushion Upholstery/ Bimini's &boat/mooring covers
Also can do Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.

Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done. 

Be sure to visit our website, 

Ask for Pat or Cindy
Island Quest Canvas

850-723-2144
www.islandquestcanvas.com


----------



## iq

Looking for work, if you know anybody that needs any repair or new upholstery or canvas please pass our name on, thanks,
Cindy
Island Quest canvas
850-723-2144


----------



## Snagged Line

Cindy, I just ordered some "Hydro-Turf" replacement seat covers for My Wave Runner...........Can You help me get them installed?? I expect them one day this Week.........................Dennis


----------



## iq

Dennis,
Did you get them done yet if not I can do it. Give me a call
850-723-2144


----------



## lastcast

Always wanted to say "Thanks Again" Cindy. Did my canvas for me, great job will see you again.

Skip


----------



## iq

Thank you all for your support to us here at Island Quest Canvas,
Give us a call if there is anything you need for your Boat, House and Bussiness.
Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery
3130 Barrancas Ave.
Pensacola Fl. 32507
850-723-2144
wwwislandquestcanvas.com


----------



## iq

Bump?


----------



## iq

Its that time of year to get your boat cushions/canvas done for the summer season, please give us a call if you need anything.
Island Quest Canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola, Fl 
850-723-2144


----------



## LuckyLady

*Outstanding Job*

Cindy and Pat just completed a storage cover and a separate console cover for my 17' Key West. I have purchased several custom covers previously but this is the most well constructed and fitted cover that I have owned. Outstanding job at a reasonable price!! And as they left my home after installing the cover, they told me to come in if I needed any adjustments in the future!! Great customer service!!!


----------



## maar

Sent you a PM


----------



## maar

Sent you the pics of my boat. Let me know....


----------



## Hired Hand

I have a zippered hatch in my T top to access the tower and the zipper is ripped out of the material. Estimate on a repair of this nature.


----------



## iq

Should run about 45 for labor and zipper, give me a call or bring to shop at 
3130 Barrancas Ave, end of Bayou Chico Bridge, come to the back of building and ask for Pat or Cindy, we will take care of you.

Island Quest Canvas
850-723-2144


----------



## iq

*T-top zipper*

Should run about 45 for labor and zipper, give me a call or bring to shop at 
3130 Barrancas Ave, end of Bayou Chico Bridge, come to the back of building and ask for Pat or Cindy, we will take care of you.

Island Quest Canvas
850-723-2144 





The Hired Hand said:


> I have a zippered hatch in my T top to access the tower and the zipper is ripped out of the material. Estimate on a repair of this nature.


----------



## ctnguyen89

iq said:


> Thank you to all our friends and customers at the Pensacola Fishing Forum we wanted to let you know that Island Quest Canvas and Upholstery has moved our Shop to Pensacola at the bottom of Bayou Chico bridge at 3130 Brannacas Ave. Pensacola. We are located in the back of the building so please go to the back entrance.
> We still do work in Gulf Breeze, Navarre and Destin areas, so please call or come by if you have any upholstery and canvas that you need done.
> We now bend and make Bimini frames so if you are needing one now is the time to do it to save some $$$
> If you have cushions to replace? we do Complete upholstery and canvas work done for your boat?
> it is a good time to get boat covers fixed or replaced. Add vents to help prevent mold and mildew/ zippers changed or new work estimated.
> 
> Complete Canvas restoration or replacement, enclosures, Cushion Upholstery/ Bimini's &boat/mooring covers
> Also can do Patio Canopy's and outdoor furniture/grill covers.
> Porch Enclosures to protect from the cold and wind.
> 
> Call today and we will give you a estimate, and schedule your work to be done.
> 
> Be sure to visit our website,
> 
> Ask for Pat or Cindy
> Island Quest Canvas
> 
> 850-723-2144
> www.islandquestcanvas.com


oh yeah, great site


----------



## iq

PFF Members, please be advised that we are now offering auto and RV restorations, upholstered seats etc.
We also want to thank everyone who has had there boatwork completed by us.

Contact Pat at
Island Quest Canvas
3130 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola Fl 32507
850-723-2144


----------



## ross68

Need my zipper on my t-top repaired, the entire zipper has come out, can you do on site repairs, and also an estimate of cost? Its a horseshoe type opening to access the cobia tower, thanks.


----------



## iq

Ross 68,
No the top will need to come off, and yes, I can replace the zipper.
Pat 
Island Quest Canvas
850-723-2144
3130 Barrancas Ave
Pensacola Fl 32507


----------



## ross68

Can you uninstall / repair / and re-install the canvas, the boat is located at Sherman Cove?


----------



## iq

*New 2nd location for Orange Beach Boaters*

Island Quest Canvas 
Wanted to let our PFF friends know that we have opened a small shop at Zeke's landing in Orange Beach, for those that are closer there.
WE are still located on Barrancas Ave in Pensacola. So if you have anything that needs repaired or replaced we can accommodate you at either shop.
Give us a call

Island Quest Canvas
850-723-2144
3130 Barrancas Ave Pensacola
26619 Perdido Beach Blvd, Orange Beach (Zeke's Landing)
wwwislandquestcanvas.com


----------



## 84hunter34

*What's your customer satisfaction policy*

Pat/Cindy,
Why won't you return my calls or emails about the significant problems with the Bimini top you recently installed? Why didn't you contact me before you started modifying my frame? Why didn't you send the photos of the installed top as promised? What am I suppose to do with a top that collects rainwater? I'd like to resolve the issues with the top but it's very difficult when you refuse to call/email me back.

Mickey


----------

